# Specialty Raffle Not happening this year!!!



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We got just found out that we can not hold a Rescue Raffle at the Specialty this year. It is considered gambling in the state of California.
So we are only going to be able to have a Silent Auction on items. That means we cant have the amount of items like we had last year and probably not be able to raise the funds we did last year. 
So we are going to look for Special items that might raise that might bidding up on a Silent Auction.
Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.
Of course any donations will be tax deductable now. 
Wracking my brain for ideas and coming up empty. LOL 
Hugs,Edie


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Edie, I know that I have bought raffle tickets from non-profit groups before. Here is a link to the law. You still may be able to have the raffle now that you have non-profit status.

Raffles - Charitable Trusts - California Dept. of Justice - Office of the Attorney General

Well, after reading in detail, it seems you may not qualify. You have to be registered as a non-profit in CA for one year, prior to application. Sorry.
http://ag.ca.gov/charities/faq.php


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes, That is what we just found out yesterday. Really put a crimp in things and we are panicing that we wont be able to raise the funds we normally do to keep us going. 
Will just have to figure something else out.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

It's my understanding, raffles are also illegal in TX, not sure if allowed for charity status but I think it is generally an overlooked law. 

I think with good items, you could do very well with the silent auction. They used to have silent auctions at the Specialty (thought they still did). Items I donated to them brought good prices.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes, We normally have both the Raffle and a table of Silent Auction for some of the more expensive, rare items. I am sure it will work out and we will just get what we get.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - I'm the queen of the auction *buyers* so a couple of ideas. The silent auction things often can do well but best ones are the ones that aren't items with a set value -- for instance a $50 dining certificate, because then it doesn't usually go over $50, so your amounts are kind of set. It's the priceless items that do the best...things like the quilt or hand made items that often get the most -- also things like memorable experiences, houses, trips, etc. And you value them at : Priceless. 

Also look into BiddingforGood.com. It's a website where charities all over the country put items on line and you can bid from anywhere. I just got a vacation house in the British Virgin Islands on it. I got a good deal on the villa; the charity got a few thousand dollars. Don't know how it works as far as their cut, but think it's only not-for-profit organizations and it could help raise a lot of money with all the exposure. Just think, all of us can bid on items. They would need to be shipped but that's not that big a deal with USPS flat Priority rates these days. You could do a combo; some silent auction at the event; some Bidding for good on line.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh ,Thanks for the ideas. I will run this buy the Rescue commiittee and see what we can come up with. Love your idea of being able to include all of you on Spoiled Maltese on the bidding. Thanks for letting me know. Hugs,Edie


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What about ebay? I bought something from a shelter or humane organization on ebay. The item had nothing to do with animals--it was their thrift shop on line.  I've never sold on ebay, so I don't know how complicated or expensive that would be.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Another charity I support is National Inclusion Project, and they've had auctions on Ebay.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

*Quilt for the rescue raffle*

Edie I am almost done with my quilt for the AMA. 
Here are some pictures:



























It is sized for a lap quilt or something to put over a chair.
I hope you can use it for maybe the silent auction.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Cindy, that quilt is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The quilt will be wonderful for the Silent auction and I hope brings us a good amount. This is so special.. Thanks so much Cindy. Need to bring lots of money myself to win this one too. LOL 
Hugs, Edie


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Gorgeous quilt! I wish I could to that!
Put me in for a dog tag and a harness vest.


----------

